# Eat More Veggies!



## Mylegsbig (Apr 19, 2005)

Okay, this is the stirfry im eating during the course of my 12 week diet.


Zuchinni
Onion
Mushrooms

I put some olive oil heat it,  throw in a bunch of cracked black pepper, some Emerils Seasoning, and low sodium soy sauce.   What is another vegetable i can throw in to this stir fry?  A healthy, delicious one.   Thanks


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm a huge fan of red peppers - you could cut them into big wedges.  AND they are really good for you.  What about some summer squash?  And maybe grape tomatoes?

And don't forget you can get the grill going and cook them on that for a completely different flavor.  Try just a little olive oil, salt, pepper, ground cumin, and fresh lime juice.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 19, 2005)

Do you like mushrooms?


----------



## GB (Apr 19, 2005)

What about bok choy? This is one of my favorite veggies for stir fry and in general.


----------



## htc (Apr 19, 2005)

string beans, broccoli, cucumber, chinese broccoli, bok choy, cabbage. For more ideas, try to find a Chinese or Vietnamese grocery store. Lots of selection there, you'll find lots of stuff you won't find at Western grocery stores. For example, the flower of chinese chives, this makes a GREAT stir fry. (Pea sprouts is also really good)


----------



## jennyema (Apr 19, 2005)

Oniuons and mushrooms dont give you that much nutritionally, so I'd suggest adding dark green veggies, greens, cruciforous veggies, peppers, etc.

Be adventurous, but you should probably select veggies that are nutritious, as well as good tasting.

http://www.dole5aday.com/ReferenceCenter/NutritionCenter/Chart/R_NutrChart.jsp?topmenu=1

Also, if you are really stir frying, try peanut oil or a peanut oil/canola blend so that you can get the heat up really high.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 19, 2005)

I love veggies on the grill..............drizzle with EVOO and S&P......yummy!  With something like asparagus I may add some lemon juice.  

Oh and I love roasted veggies too...........same technique.  Sometimes I add garlic.


----------



## Heat (Apr 19, 2005)

*Hey Mylegsbig, nice to meet ya!!*

Bean Sprouts, Scalloped sunburst squash, lemon wedges, carrots, chinese long beans or green beans. Just some different things i use. But, i love garlic so i use it a lot. Hope this helps.   And, good luck on your diet!! We are here to motivate you on!!


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Apr 19, 2005)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> Okay, this is the stirfry im eating during the course of my 12 week diet.
> 
> 
> Zuchinni
> ...


 
A couple of things.........1, easy on the fats. Even evoo is all fat. 2, easy on the salt [the emerils stuff is VERY high in salt]. This will add to retaining water. 

Add in..... snow peas, snap peas, string beans, asparagus, spinach, bok choy, carrots, red cabbage{in salads}.........I agree dark greens veggies. 



TO TRY......... grill or bake [oven 400]


FOIL VEGGIE PACKETS

heavy duty foil
garlic+shallots minced fine 
thin lemon slices
S+P
1 tbsp butter or evoo 
veggies [any combo] roughly the same size pieces.





1....lay foil out flat, add veggies to the center [hardest ones on the bottom] top with garlic, shallots, lemon, S+P and evoo or butter.

2....seal it up tight, toss onto grill over indirect heat [or preheated oven on sheet pan] 20-30 mins. 

3....EAT AND ENJOY!



To this basic veggie foil......add in a spice blend of choice homemade or store bought.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks for all the tips guys.  What is Bok Choy?

As for the fat suggestion, Polished Topaz, i don't eat any dairy or fatty meat.  All of my fat intake comes from EVOO, so i need to use it with each meal to keep it balanced.  I eat about 3-4 tablespoons a day.  I also go very low on sprinkled salt, and i use low sodium condiments ^^

Okay, so im going to throw red peppers too, i know i like them. I was using them before but they are expensive.

Hmm, so many suggestions to try!  are snap peas those peas in the pod?  those little green pod badboys?  I've seen those in stir frys, and that sounds cool.  But i don't want to use any just loose round peas, looking at those grosses me out.

Which are the peas in a pod ive seen in asian stir fries?

Are they healthy?


----------



## htc (Apr 19, 2005)

I've included links to pictures of what bok choy and pea sprouts look like. If you look at the bok choy link, you'll notice that several of them look like the stalk is greener than others. This is because it's Shanghai cabbage (I think it's also known as green cabbage). Though similar in texture, I thnk they both taste different, I prefer Shanghai cabbage. Hope this helps and the links work.

pea sprouts:
http://images.google.com/images?q=pea%20sprouts&hl=en&lr=&rls=GGLD,GGLD:2004-38,GGLD:en&sa=N&tab=wi

bok choy
http://images.google.com/images?q=bok%20choy&hl=en&lr=&rls=GGLD,GGLD:2004-38,GGLD:en&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Apr 19, 2005)

Snow and snap peas are both in the pod. What you see in the stir-fries are snow peas. They are skinnier. Snap peas are thicker and with more of a 'traditional' pea flavor. 

Ask GB on the flavor of Bok Choy, I love it! But I can't compare the texture or flavor to a western veggie.


----------



## pdswife (Apr 19, 2005)

I like celery and carrots 
and brocolii


----------



## GB (Apr 19, 2005)

I am not sure I can describe the flavor either. Like PolishedTopaz mentioned, it is unlike any Western veggie that I know of. The stalks are my favorite part. They have a great crunch to them. The leaves are tender and tasty too. Bok Choy is great in stir frys and excellent in soups. If you have ever had a green leafy veggie in your Chinese food, chances are it was Bok Choy.


----------



## auntdot (Apr 19, 2005)

Taking the zucchini route, how about stuffing and baking them.

Take some larger zucchinis and scoop out the pulp.

Saute the pulp and diced onions. Add some diced green and red bell peppers, and personally would toss in some hot peppers such as jalapenos, anaheims, or just hot pepper flakes.

When the mixture it is getting tender, would add a small amount of tomato sauce, paste, or spaghetti sauce and a couple of tablespoons of bread crumbs (if your diet permits).

Stuff the zucchini with the mixture, top with sliced parsley, and bake until done (time depends upon the size of the zuchs,  375 degrees for 45 minutes or so seems about right).

Just an idea.  Am winging it here a bit because I make a baked stuffed zucchini which has a lot more stuff, including Parmesan. And I usually only stuff ones that are at least eight inches in length, which are generally hard to find if you do not grow them.

Hope this helps and good luck with the diet.


----------



## Yakuta (Apr 19, 2005)

The peas in the pod are sugar snap peas.  They add crunch to stir fry's and have some but not a whole lot of nutrition.  If you want nutrition add greens as others suggested.  I would look at throwing in baby spinach, carrots, moong bean sprouts and bell peppers to the stir fry's.  

Bok Choy in simple terms is a chinese cabbage.  While cabbage is high in water content I question the amount of nutrition in it.  I do add it to my stir frys because it gives the stir fry more texture.  

If you are on a low sodium diet remember to add flavor with lots of garlic, finely chopped chillies (if you can stand the heat) and throw in some green onions for crunch.  

There are lots of other ways to cook veggies in a low fat way so don't just get hung up on stir fry's.  There are many many unique ways to introduce more beans and veggies in your diet.


----------



## Lizannd (Apr 20, 2005)

What about swiss chard, collard greens, brussel sprouts, beet greens, spinach, kohl rabi, carrots, or eggplant?


----------



## Raine (Apr 20, 2005)

I love bok coy in stir fry.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 20, 2005)

thanks for all the great replies


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 20, 2005)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> Help me Eat More Veggies!


Okay - eat more veggies or you'll die!


----------

